# WinVPC won't boot FreeBSD 8.2



## Playskool (Jul 3, 2011)

I am very new to FreeBSD and have recently downloaded 8.2.  I am running off the amd64 ISO through Windows Virtual PC on Windows 7 Pro x64.  When I get to the FreeBSD welcome screen, anything I choose to boot (default, single user, safe mode, etc..) immediately shuts down the virtual machine.  This may be a very simple problem but again, I am completely new to this :r.  Hopefully someone can please help me with this.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe an issue with resources assigned to the VM.  What settings did you use?

VirtualBox is free and has worked well for me on Windows.


----------



## Playskool (Jul 4, 2011)

I used a 50GB partition and 512MB of RAM and running the FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you sure WinVPC is capable of running a 64bit guest OS?


----------



## Playskool (Jul 4, 2011)

Hmm not sure.  I know it needed a 64 bit version of Windows to even download and install so I don't see why not, but WinVPC is more trouble than it's worth anyway.  I'm just going with VirtualBox, but thanks


----------

